# Tech.difficulties or not?



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Has the site undergone a change? Script seems to have replaced all the icons and part of the reply box is divided and covered with the sign in banner.:scratchhead:


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

TBT said:


> Has the site undergone a change? Script seems to have replaced all the icons and part of the reply box is divided and covered with the sign in banner.:scratchhead:


:iagree: Please fix it, my eyes hurt


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Aye, same here. The site is funky and the icons are not working. It's a mess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It looks like the new owners might be redoing the interface and making changes live.. or made changes that messed up everything for right now. 

Makes it hard to see the lists of threads.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Could it be chrome?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I forwarded this in to Yungster, I'm sure they will get it fixed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

anchorwatch said:


> Could it be chrome?


No, I'm on IE.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Chrome is showing some issues for me. Some images at the top aren't showing up.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not having any of those problems. However, the system continually logged me out every few minutes this morning. I finally gave up! So far so good tonight.


----------



## Cabsy (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm on Firefox and everything is messed up for me as well. I was on this morning and the site was normal.

I see a few new features, e.g. it shows in text next to threads in which I have posted and I see offline/report post notifications next to user avatars in threads, but everything is really funky. The forum layout is funky, the threads are funky, and this post interface I'm using right now is funky. It does appear the site is in the middle of some sort of redesign process.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Firefox here,everything is messed up.No user cp,no left side toolbar for editing signature,avatar,etc.
No icons for online/offline...

Tis fubar.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't like this.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

All the changes do not seem to have any effect thus far on tapatalk HD app on my iPad. I guess I am in for a surprise when I get back home.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It's back! Thank you!!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Apologies for the inconvenience everyone. Graphics should be fixed now for all browsers.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for fixing it so quickly.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris H. said:


> I forwarded this in to Yungster, I'm sure they will get it fixed.





Yungster said:


> Apologies for the inconvenience everyone. Graphics should be fixed now for all browsers.


Thank you both!:smthumbup:


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Is anyone having trouble with editing a post or quoting a post?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> Is anyone having trouble with editing a post or quoting a post?


I tried to "quote, comment and post" and I was signed out automatically. There is a possibility that you are blocked from posting in specific threads. 

I also noticed that I am being "signed out" with less than ten minutes of inactivity. 

I would like to hear comments from someone in charge.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

The Middleman said:


> Is anyone having trouble with editing a post or quoting a post?



Tell us exactly what is happening that doesn't seem to be working, and I will pass it on.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

2ntnuf said:


> I tried to "quote, comment and post" and I was signed out automatically. There is a possibility that you are blocked from posting in specific threads.
> 
> I also noticed that I am being "signed out" with less than ten minutes of inactivity.
> 
> I would like to hear comments from someone in charge.


There is no way to block members from certain threads, but this sounds like a cookie/cache issue.

Clear all your browser's cookies and cache, then close it, reopen and sign back in. Let me know if that works.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris H. said:


> There is no way to block members from certain threads, but this sounds like a cookie/cache issue.
> 
> Clear all your browser's cookies and cache, then close it, reopen and sign back in. Let me know if that works.


Done. I think that worked. Thank you, Chris.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Chris H. said:


> Tell us exactly what is happening that doesn't seem to be working, and I will pass it on.


When you go quote a posting (or edit or edit and existing posting) the posting you are trying to quote (or edit) does not appear in the editing box; the box is empty. This seems to be an intermittent problem and only with certain psotings. Thanks.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

The Middleman said:


> When you go quote a posting (or edit or edit and existing posting) the posting you are trying to quote (or edit) does not appear in the editing box; the box is empty. This seems to be an intermittent problem and only with certain psotings. Thanks.


Can you point out a specific post it is happening to? (if it is still happening on the same posts). If it is completely random, it may be hard to pin down.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Chris H. said:


> Can you point out a specific post it is happening to? (if it is still happening on the same posts). If it is completely random, it may be hard to pin down.


I'll send you a PM next time it happens.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Chris H. said:


> Can you point out a specific post it is happening to? (if it is still happening on the same posts). If it is completely random, it may be hard to pin down.


OK. On this posting, when I tryed to reply with a quote, did not quote the original post.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/2086329-post1148.html


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

The Middleman said:


> OK. On this posting, when I tryed to reply with a quote, did not quote the original post.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/2086329-post1148.html


It is working for me, is it still not working for you? I will try some test accounts I have set up as well.


----------

